# My Journal c;



## XxXMermaidzXxX (Sep 28, 2012)

So just seeing how everybody is keeping a journal I decided that I was going to get to have My very own journal! So today seemed very nice and evenly flowing. I went Christmas shopping, went to church stayed at home mainly. It was quiet and relaxing (unlike most of my days). Feels great to have a non-crazy day. Better enjoy the most of it. :-D


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! I just wanted to say, your avatar fish is so pretty! Enjoy your stay!


----------



## XxXMermaidzXxX (Sep 28, 2012)

Well Im FINALLY back on (; I woke up real early hmmm bout.. 5? Well i'm just soooo bored right now! Well I'm going back on my guinea pig website (; bye peeps


----------

